# "wtf has he done for the sport!? Ur f--kin nuts" Dana white Tweets about Fedor



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

*Dana Responds To Fedor vs. Bigfoot via twitter*

lol... I was waiting for him to do this! :lol:

After Fedor's second legit loss in a row... Dana tweeted " ** " like he did last time. lol

For those who didn't see the fight... the first round was pretty even with the two going back and forth on the feet. But 2nd round Big Foot Silva just dominated Fedor on the ground. Big Foot was just too damn big. They said he walked into the fight around 280lbs... and Fedor was at 230lbs. On the feet Fedor had a chance... but on the ground he was just dominated. And Fedor once again jumped into Big Foot's guard like he did to Werdum.

Oh well... Fedor said maybe it's time for him to move on. But that could just be because of the emotions of the moment. I bet he's wishing M1 Global signed the big ass deal with the UFC before. I doubt Dana will even answer questions about Fedor anymore.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

holy spoil


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Dana = tool.

Such an arrogant control freak, I would love to see him get in the Octagon!


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Classy as always


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

UFC stock is looking REAL good right now...


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

seriously gutted...

...no spoiler alert?


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

As douchey as it makes him look from his perspective it's a complete win. Dana didn't not sign Fedor because of anything personal towards him as a fighter it was M-1 and all their ludacris demands. From his perspective he's probably looking back and thinking "man I'm glad I didn't get into bed with those assholes".


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

fedor has retire, yet the ufc don't have big foot,werdum, or overeem/. Dana wtf r u doing on twitter when u can be out there doing some work and signing these guys.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> fedor has retire, yet the ufc don't have big foot,werdum, or overeem/. Dana wtf r u doing on twitter when u can be out there doing some work and signing these guys.


He can't sign them while their under contract with Strikeforce. It's almost a guarantee he's gonna make a firm offer to Overeem when Alistair's contract expires and for the record he DID have Werdum under contract.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I bet you Dana White will just wait for this Heavyweight GP to be over... and then sign the winner. lol


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I changed the thread title, avoid spoilers guys.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

It's amazing how he put up a 31-1 record to start with while training with the same guys in the mountains of Russia...

With the sheer talent he has, if only had had evolved with the sport and trained with better partners, imagine where he would be today...if he had trained at AKA for example...shudder.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Classy as always


the subtle art of sarcasm? :thumb02:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

*"wtf has he done for the sport!? Ur f--kin nuts" Dana white Tweets about Fedor*

What are you thoughts , does he really believe Fedor has been irrelevant all his career ? or is this just purely business ?


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Dana Tweeted again...

*"M1 = M done! What did I tell you Vadummy!!"*


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> What are you thoughts , does he really believe Fedor has been irrelevant all his career ? or is this just purely business ?


business, but dude take a break go for a walk all this fedor talk is gonna kill u. Ur one fedor sucks thread from a heart attack.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

He has been irrelevant since Pride was done, since his fight against Tim Sylvia he hasn't fought any top fighters.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

astrallite said:


> It's amazing how he put up a 31-1 record to start with while training with the same guys in the mountains of Russia...
> 
> With the sheer talent he has, if only had had evolved with the sport and trained with better partners, imagine where he would be today...if he had trained at AKA for example...shudder.


I don't think Fedor would have been able to overcome the size difference of today's guys regardless of his training.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Maazisrock said:


> He has been irrelevant since Pride was done, since his fight against Tim Sylvia he hasn't fought any top fighters.


god damn.....big foot silva,bret roges,werdum.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well what did he really do for the sport? That has to be pretty insulting for someone like Dana who has been working to make the sport sanctioned, profitable, and popular world wide for years. Sure that is all for the UFCs benefit but it still benefits the sport the same.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

It's obviously 110% business. If Dana truly believed that about Fedor than he wouldn't have tried so hard to sign him all those years. In the end it was M-1 that kept Fedor out of the UFC more so than Dana. Fedor retiring has one major upside in that it makes M-1 look really stupid and I've despised them since they started pulling all this bullshit so I say good riddance to M-1.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> business, but dude take a break go for a walk all this fedor talk is gonna kill u. Ur one fedor sucks thread from a heart attack.


LOL its sad but true , i need a break these haters are driving me crazy.



Maazisrock said:


> He has been irrelevant since Pride was done, since his fight against Tim Sylvia he hasn't fought any top fighters.


Arlovski was ranked #2
Rogers was ranked in the top 10 and he was scheduled to fight Barnett before who ranked top 3 he hasnt duck competition.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Hiro said:


> Classy as always[/QUOTE
> If FEDOR means nothing to him why would he even bother doing this.
> I love what Dana has done with the UFC and at times I begin to try and like the guy but actions like this just make me realise even assholes can have great ideas.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

its a sad day in the MMA world. If you are an MMA fan and not just a UFC fanboy, than you should know how great Fedor was and its sad to see a legend walk out like this.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

His comments, while under the influence and/or spur of the moment hopefulness, are clearly:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Someone might want to point out to Dana that the HW rankings are about to be Strikeforce dominated. Strikeforce has Overeem, Werdum, Fedor, and now Silva clearly in the top ten with Del Rosario, Barnett, and Kharitonov all going to make strong cases over the next few months. I can see a 6/4 split occurring with JDS/Cain/Brock/Carwin in and Mir/Nog out replaced by a prospect or a vet.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> His comments, while under the influence and/or spur of the moment hopefulness, are clearly:


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

M-1 still wins if Sirgay the brawler can pull it off. If that be the case, M-1 may strike back with their own smiley face tweet. Like a Russian smiley face that pierces your soul.

He did out brawl Overeem, not Ubereem though.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm sure he's done a lot for the sport in Russia and Japan. He just didn't make a dent in the US.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

osmium said:


> Well what did he really do for the sport? That has to be pretty insulting for someone like Dana who has been working to make the sport sanctioned, profitable, and popular world wide for years. Sure that is all for the UFCs benefit but it still benefits the sport the same.



He has been respectful , humble and has given some of the best fights seen , with some Highlight reels and has been a great fighter over the last decade.

If thats not contributing then no fighter has contributed anything unless you only consider finances as "DOING SOMETHING" and i cant think of any fighters either doing that.

You also realise that Dana isnt the only one working for the sport Scott Coker is taking huge risks promoting Womens MMA.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Why was Dana watching Fedor on Showtime? Shouldn't he be watching UFC re-runs on spike? :sarcastic12:


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Dana is right though Fedor has not beaten a top 10 opponent since Arlovski. He lost to Werdum and Silva. Werdum is borderline top 5 and Silva is right around top 10 now. Rogers is nowhere near top 10.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Mike28 said:


> Dana is right though Fedor has not beaten a top 10 opponent since Arlovski. He lost to Werdum and Silva. Werdum is borderline top 5 and Silva is right around top 10 now. Rogers is nowhere near top 10.


Rogers only lost to fedor who is a top 5 and overeem who might be number 1. So i think he may be a top 10.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

lol Dana is slugging it out with Fedor fans on Twitter, some of the things people are saying to him are hilarious...



> @danawhite Hey Dana... how's that war against the internet working for ya? Last UFC had the most streams I have ever seen online!! TY baby





> @danawhite There is not the right to speak ill of him to you. Fedor is the greatest fighter of the world, while you are a white pig! F*ck!


Bahaha


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> He has been respectful , humble and has given some of the best fights seen , with some Highlight reels and has been a great fighter over the last decade.
> 
> If thats not contributing then no fighter has contributed anything unless you only consider finances as "DOING SOMETHING" and i cant think of any fighters either doing that.
> 
> You also realise that Dana isnt the only one working for the sport Scott Coker is taking huge risks promoting Womens MMA.


Strikeforce wasn't promoting women's mma until elitexc took the risk for them and handed them a huge fight when they collapsed. I think the UFC should have women's divisions so I like that strikeforce does but they put on freakshow fights with cyborg against women from smaller divisions that make women's mma look bad and put the champion of the another division on challenger undercards along with the good they do.

I disagree with some of the best fights in MMA history. Fedor/Crocop I guess qualifies but wouldn't make my top 50. Every fighter contributes to the sport. What has he done for the sport that requires he be singled out for it?



marcthegame said:


> Rogers only lost to fedor who is a top 5 and overeem who might be number 1. So i think he may be a top 10.


He has zero wins over noncans he is not top 10. Overeem made him look like a scared child.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Someone might want to point out to Dana that the HW rankings are about to be Strikeforce dominated. Strikeforce has Overeem, Werdum, Fedor, and now Silva clearly in the top ten with Del Rosario, Barnett, and Kharitonov all going to make strong cases over the next few months. I can see a 6/4 split occurring with JDS/Cain/Brock/Carwin in and Mir/Nog out replaced by a prospect or a vet.


Haha you are kidding right. Overeem and Werdum will be there. Silva is still right around 10. Fedor is about to drop out of the top 10 after back to back losses to Werdum and Silva. Barnett has to pass a drug test first, Kharitonov beat someone now on a 4 fight losing streak and Del Rosario is way too green for the top 10.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

osmium said:


> Strikeforce wasn't promoting women's mma until elitexc took the risk for them and handed them a huge fight when they collapsed. I think the UFC should have women's divisions so I like that strikeforce does but they put on freakshow fights with cyborg against women from smaller divisions that make women's mma look bad and put the champion of the another division on challenger undercards along with the good they do.
> 
> I disagree with some of the best fights in MMA history. Fedor/Crocop I guess qualifies but wouldn't make my top 50. Every fighter contributes to the sport. What has he done for the sport that requires he be singled out for it?
> 
> ...


No one singled him , out apart from Dana when he attacked his rep which is what you have been doing in every thread :sarcastic12: Secondly Overeem hasnt faced him and has also beaten alot of cans you are extremely bias so again you dont hate on Overeem just Fedor for having some padding fights like every fighter. Elite XC took the risk and failed SF had the balls to continue. Finally Womens MMA is more legit than Couture vs Toney who still thinks an omaplata is something that is made with eggs and butter...........:sarcastic12: so enough about freak show fights


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Hiro said:


> lol Dana is slugging it out with Fedor fans on Twitter, some of the things people are saying to him are hilarious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Osimium is just like Dana white , arrogant , bias and darn right rude.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> No one singled him , out apart from Dana when he attacked his rep which is what you have been doing in every thread :sarcastic12: Secondly Overeem hasnt faced him and has also beaten alot of cans you are extremely bias so again you dont hate on Overeem just Fedor for having some padding fights like every fighter. Elite XC took the risk and failed SF had the balls to continue. Finally Womens MMA is more legit than Couture vs Toney who still thinks an omaplata is something that is made with eggs and butter...........:sarcastic12: so enough about freak show fights


Overeem cut to LHW to fight the best there(unlike Fedor who made MWs and LHWs fight at HW) and fought Werdum when he was a LHW. He stepped into K1 and immediately started fighting the best there. It isn't his fault that Fedor and AA(who had a legit #2 ranking after losing to Timmy twice right:sarcastic12 have been ducking him. He was supposed to fight AA for the dream title but AA pulled out and Fedor refused to fight him on multiple occasions. He requested Werdum in the first round of this tournament he has no problems fighting the best.

James Toney could probably beat Sefo. That was a freak show fight by UFC standards not by strikeforce, dream, k1, or pride standards.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I don't know how you can have Silva below Nog right now, you can even start making a case for him to be ahead of Mir. Silva is now 16-2 with wins over Fedor, Arlovski, Kyle, Rodriguez, and Eilers.

Fedor out of the top ten....I don't know he put up a hell of a fight still showed a lot of skill against Silva.

At 11-0 Del Rosario is moving into major prospect area of his career, more importantly the UFC doesn't have anyone who as an impressive a prospect as Del Rosario.

as of now I think the rankings are

1. Cain
2. JDS
3. *Werdum*
4. Lesnar
5. Carwin
6. *Overeem*
7. Mir
8. *Silva*
9. *Fedor*
10. Nog

The winner of Overeem/Werdum will move up to number 2 with the loser likely staying near the same place(unless it's a thumping). 

But what's really scary to me is thanks to Cain's injury and shallow record I think after this tournament is done only JDS can be the UFC number 1 fighter in the world.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I don't know how you can have Silva below Nog right now, you can even start making a case for him to be ahead of Mir. Silva is now 16-2 with wins over Fedor, Arlovski, Kyle, Rodriguez, and Eilers.
> 
> Fedor out of the top ten....I don't know he put up a hell of a fight still showed a lot of skill against Silva.
> 
> ...


How do the rankings change if Ubereem knocks Werdum's head off (ala JDS)? Truthfully, just want to know.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

osmium said:


> Overeem cut to LHW to fight the best there(unlike Fedor who made MWs and LHWs fight at HW) and fought Werdum when he was a LHW. He stepped into K1 and immediately started fighting the best there. It isn't his fault that Fedor and AA(who had a legit #2 ranking after losing to Timmy twice right:sarcastic12 have been ducking him. He was supposed to fight AA for the dream title but AA pulled out and Fedor refused to fight him on multiple occasions. He requested Werdum in the first round of this tournament he has no problems fighting the best.
> 
> James Toney could probably beat Sefo. That was a freak show fight by UFC standards not by strikeforce, dream, k1, or pride standards.


Overeem started out at LHW..............and then grew to HW somehow buts thats a different matter, Overeem could have faced alot better guys than he has stop sugar coating his record. The UFC organised Houston the LHW Alexander vs Kimbo Barbecue brawler slice which is one of the biggest Freak shows ever a guy fighting out of his weight fighting another guy whos clam to fame is beating some local bouncers in someones back garden and he didnt even win every street fight lmao neither did he get past the 1st round of TUF lol lol and James Toney would never beat Sefo have you seen A K1 fighter faced a pro boxer , go look up Mercer vs K1 fighter and you will be amazed at how bad they react to kicks.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Dana "will sell my wife, children and mother for money" White can say whatever he wants about anyone!

If Fedor would have been his figther, Dana's lips would be full of shit, kissing Fedor's ass all day long!

No signing ---> discrediting!

Hey Dana - advice: go anywhere in the world and ask about Fedor Emelianenko!
After that, ask about Dana White (without introducing yourself in the first place).

You will see who Fedor is and what he has done for MMA!

He may not have legenday status in the US, but in Japan and Russia he is bigger than all the UFC put together.

That's fact!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Whoever suggested Brett Rogers is top 10, thanks for the roflz... 

Brett Rogers is in a tier with Todd Duffee, Travis Browne and the Mexicutioner...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> How do the rankings change if Ubereem knocks Werdum's head off (ala JDS)? Truthfully, just want to know.



If that were the case than you really have to look at Cain as 1 and Overeem as 2. I don't think if one loss to Overeem can cause you to drop Werdum past Carwin. Junior Dos Santos is a puzzle right now, I think he might be the only person who will have a resume in a year that is good enough to justify number 1 in the world. Who ever wins this tournament has a very good chance at being considered number 1 in the world.

1. Cain
2. Overeem
3. JDS 
4. Lesnar
5. Werdum
6. Carwin
7. Mir
8. Silva
9. Fedor
10. Nog

And the only thing you can blame for that is the UFC for having ranked guys fight once a year, it's a really crappy model for fighting and it undermines your divisions. They can get away with it in LHW and WW divisions because they are so deep that you will always have prospects but with a roster of 20 some odd guys it's going to get really hard to justify keeping some guys ranked.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no wrong dana is awesome, he created mma when he took over the ufc, it was nothing before then, and he us an awesome dude who tells it how it is


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no wrong dana is awesome, he created mma when he took over the ufc, it was nothing before then, and he us an awesome dude who tells it how it is


he is a great dude, but if it was not for pride where would mma be? His best friend/ best ufc fighter at that time went over and got killed. The ufc is the shit right now, but for dana saying fedor has done nothing is very disrespectful even for dana's standard. Plus he was the same dude who called lesnar the shit...where is that now? Guys like fedor,shogun,rampage,big nog,wandy,henderson,crocop,etc are all pride fighters who have added on millions of fans to the ufc brand.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

that is true but UFC and dana made it popular, pride helping out was just a big bonus especially getting their talent too.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

What do you expect from a guy who tried to sign Fedor on so many times and failed!

For Dana, if you're not UFC you don't count!

He didn't say anything about Shields untill he signed him!
Overeem is not a top 10 for him. If he signs him, Overeem will be Top 3 in the World.

I wouldn't be surprised if he will say Jorge Santiago is a TOP 5 MW in the world.

Not much to say about a guy who uses the F word even when talking to 3 year old kids and wears a shirt like this one:












UFC_OWNS said:


> no wrong *dana is awesome, he created mma when he took over the ufc*, it was nothing before then, and he us an awesome dude who tells it how it is


That's a bunch of crap!
Visit wikipedia - mixed martial arts page!

MMA has existed way before the UFC!

*Shooto - first mixed martial arts organizations which was formed in 1985.*
UFC was found in 1993!
And really took off after the Zuffa purchase in 2001, when the UFC almost went bankrupt!


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hiro said:


> lol Dana is slugging it out with Fedor fans on Twitter, some of the things people are saying to him are hilarious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> @danawhite Hey Dana... how's that war against the internet working for ya? Last UFC had the most streams I have ever seen online!! TY baby


ROFL!!!!!!!!

I died readin that quote!!!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

limba said:


> What do you expect from a guy who tried to sign Fedor on so many times and failed!
> 
> For Dana, if you're not UFC you don't count!
> 
> ...


He was pretty clear about his desire to sign shields he wouldn't have been so public about it if he didn't think he was a really good fighter. He also guaranteed him a title shot if he won his first fight in the UFC. 

What he says about Overeem isn't illogical and he doesn't badmouth him. I happen to disagree with him but refusing to factor in kickboxing matches to a person's mma ranking isn't outrageous. 

Jorge isn't getting an immediate title shot if he gets a couple good wins inside the UFC you could argue he is top 5 at MW and deserving of a title shot. 

It doesn't do him any good to promote other peoples fighters so he won't but he doesn't talk shit about their skills if he thinks they are good. He said he thought Fedor should win easily against bigfoot even though he has such a bad history in negotiations with them.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

mo25 said:


> ROFL!!!!!!!!
> 
> I died readin that quote!!!


lol bloodstainlane is ripping him also.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> *It doesn't do him any good to promote other peoples fighters* so he won't but he doesn't talk shit about their skills if he thinks they are good.


Agreed!



osmium said:


> *He said he thought Fedor should win easily against bigfoot* even though he has such a bad history in negotiations with them.


Of course he did!
You say you think he's gonna win. After he loses, you can say: "man, i thought he will do it, but it turns out he isn't that good".

Works out for him!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> What do you expect from a guy who tried to sign Fedor on so many times and failed!
> 
> For Dana, if you're not UFC you don't count!
> 
> ...


wrong limba dana made mma popular, barely anyone was tuning into it or knew it existed before he took over the ufc, pride contributed a bit too but dana made it what it is today and thats why it is the fastest growing sport in the world and every country wants it. to disagree with that is very stupid


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> wrong limba dana made mma popular, barely anyone was tuning into it or knew it existed before he took over the ufc, pride contributed a bit too but dana made it what it is today and thats why it is the fastest growing sport in the world and every country wants it. to disagree with that is very stupid


Sorry man, can't speak for you, but for me it was Pride 
first: Fedor, Nog, Cro Cop, Coleman, Rampage, Shogun, Wanderlei, Henderson, Overeem, Arona and others.

PS: Dana and the bosses would eat dust if it weasn't for the fighters.
Fighters bring fans. Not Dana!
Fighters and their fights are responsable for the evolution of this sport and the growing popularity.

Dana doesn't give s**t about you and me!
He is a businessman; he runs a business and his main concern is to make money for Zuffa...by organizing MMA fights.

When the old UFC needed money to survive, the ertittas and DW were the ones to save them.
If they wouldn't have done it, someone else would have!

I agree, that now he has an important role in the expansion of MMA across the globe. And fighters make money out of it!

But he should not forget - in the end it's all about the fighters - all UFC fighters decide they wanna go sign with another organisation, after their contract is over, because they are offered more money, DW can go F himself and start swearing left and right.

It's just that, it won't happen!

He shouldn't act like a god, because he is not!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i agree about the fighters are what people want to see but dana brought promotion top a whole new level and brought something described as barbaric cock fighting in several us states to a global sport which happens to be the most popular and every country demanding it, he also changed those old ridiculous rules and made the new ones a lot better. pride did have awesome names and rules but at the end of the day they were not the driving force behind global expansion, mma has a lot to thank the fertittas and dana for.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

limba said:


> Sorry man, can't speak for you, but for me it was Pride
> first: Fedor, Nog, Cro Cop, Coleman, Rampage, Shogun, Wanderlei, Henderson, Overeem, Arona and others.
> 
> *1* *PS: Dana and the bosses would eat dust if it weasn't for the fighters.
> ...


Limba... love ya man... but your so wrong in this post....

1: your right..t he promoters would be nothing without the fighters...... but the fighters would be nobodies if there wasnt someone payng them and putting them on tv to fight!


2: then why is he trying to make GSP v Silva that THE FANS have been asking for? or when he said Brock v Mir 3 would happen.... fans went nuts and then he said ok no we wont do that fight..... yes he wants to make money... but he does that by listening to what the fans want for the most part.

3: not true... old owners were bleeding money and about to fold, Dana convinced the Fertita bro.s to put up the 2 mil to buy the name and intellectual property..... which is chump change to the Fertitas, and by todays standards and to what the brand is now.... spit! and MAYBE somone else could have bought the company.... but at that time the UFC was banned in almost every state, and PPV companies wouldnt touch it, let alone show it!!! it took Dana and company to get regulation from NSAC and then working on the other states.

4: see 3, and also besides getting sanctions in other states, they are working on other countries! succeeding in the UK and Germany so far, making inroads to China, Ireland and will soon be in Brazil!

5: we have seen other promotions come in and pay more money to fighters to get them leave.... they were Elite XC, BODOG and Affliction..... but oh wait.... they went out of business...... 


Dana may be a cock'y asshole.... but he has also done WAAAAYYYYY more for the sport then anyone else..... say its the fighters... sure the fighters do alot too.... but if theres no one to pay the fighters.... then what? we have no fights.........


still love ya Limba!!! :thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

All I gotta say is fawkin Vadim Finkelstein and M-1. What a way to promote your marquee fighter. If you're gonna lose at least lose in the UFC not against Werdum (although highly underrated) and now Big Foot of all people. I'm glad they showed Fedor mad respects. Man it's a sad day especially cuz Arlovski lost too. 

I'll tell you this though...Big Foot won, but *Fedor kept his pride in tact. * He took a serious beating where all others would have quit. If only we could have seen the 3rd round. 

Dana is wrong in this case and shouldn't bad mouth a revered legend like Fedor. What has Fedor ever said about the UFC? 

"The Emperor has fallen." 


Anyways it will suck to see Fedor possibily retire and never fight in the UFC. That may forever tarnish his image. I've been saying this before...ANDERSON SILVA IS THE P4P BEST FIGHTER ON THE MUTHA FU**IN PLANET!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

fedor said the ufc doesnt treat fighters like people and m-1 made ridiculous claims and demands


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe when Anderson Silva inevitably loses his touch, Scot Coker can tweet a 

I suspect Dana wont enjoy it.

Twat.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Maybe when Anderson Silva inevitably loses his touch, Scot Coker can tweet a
> 
> I suspect Dana wont enjoy it.
> 
> Twat.


I dunno how that would work since Coker has never been in any negotiations with Anderson Silva, I guess he could do that though....

I was not there in those UFC/M-1 meetings. I'm sure I don't even know the level of frustration that Dana, and management, were feeling at that time with the potential super fights he had lined up.

Until I have my own MMA promotion (or any business for that matter), and can run it as well as Dana or Coker, I am just going to watch the fights and continue to ignore most of what they say when it comes to personal opinions.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SJ said:


> I dunno how that would work since Coker has never been in any negotiations with Anderson Silva, I guess he could do that though....
> 
> I was not there in those UFC/M-1 meetings. I'm sure I don't even know the level of frustration that Dana, and management, were feeling at that time with the potential super fights he had lined up.
> 
> Until I have my own MMA promotion, and can run it as well as Dana or Coker, I am just going to watch the fights and continue to ignore most of what they say.


My point is, that  is never the right thing to post when a legend loses. That's just plain crude. Kindergarten playground tactics from Dana.

I would wager 99% of MMA fighters will not be feeling  at Fedor losing like that. Far from it.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> My point is, that  is never the right thing to post when a legend loses. That's just plain crude. Kindergarten playground tactics from Dana.
> 
> I would wager 99% of MMA fighters will not be feeling  at Fedor losing like that. Far from it.


Dana isn't a nice guy when it comes to business, you're right about that. But, I don't think we would have ever known who he was if he wasn't this way. Business aside, I've never heard anyone speak negatively about Dana personally, word on the street is actually the complete opposite, and that is where it probably means the most to me I guess.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea dose not make his HW division any better still, its still the same pile of sh1t with only 2 class "A" fighters in the UFC beating Big Nog is considered world moving title shot worthy event and Frank Mir vs Roy Nelson is considered a fight between 2 of the best HW's in the world, that about sums up what a joke his division is.

He probably has only 2 fighters that would stand any chance against Big Foot thats it and the big guy could probably cause them all types of problems, I wont right him off again like I did for him to beat Fedor his GnP is fcuking brutal more so than Lenars and he has more skills than Lesnar by a fcuking mile the submission grappling department the guy has been well under rated because he seems to lack a little athleticism but if he gets you down and he is on top then you are well and truly fcuk and he is no mug standing ether.

All I can say is Congrats Big Foot, I personally thought you where good and very under rated by a lot but it turns out even I under rated you below your true talents, you can make what you will of it yea we all wanted to see Reem vs Fedor but lets face it Silva deserves that fight more and arguably at this present moment in time size issues probably opposes a bigger challenge for the Reem.

Big Foot vs Reem will be the real deal to show who the real No.1 HW in the world is right now, the sport has grown Big Nog Knows it, Wandy knows it, Chuck knows it, Rampage will fight out soon enough, CroCop knows it now Fedor knows it to, Does not chance the fact that he was the greatest of the old skool generation, and the UFC measures its grown using a benchmark of fighters that live in the shadow of Fedor, in the SF HW division Fedor himself is the measurement of the progression of the division, and one thing is still certain if the winner of this GP will still be the No.1 HW in the world, if the Reem wins he just raises the bar once again by beating the guys who beat Fedor, but the bar has already been raised beyond what Pride had to offer.

_This was a sad day for all MMA fans to watch the sports last standing and greatest fighter of the old generation go down that way, I think the silence in the arena symbolized that after Silva's victory, but what marks the end of one generation paths the way for another and this HW GP and of GP's to hopefully follow will path the way for the next generation to made there place in history._ (Yes it is I who said that, I feel quite philosophical after writing this, or maybe its all hush hush and bing bing I have been doing all weekend and has now been keeping me awake since Friday morning) 

Only a true disrespectful pick could mock such a momentous occasion in the MMA timeline and yes it just some happens that such a prick was on hand, is anyone truly surprised that pricks name is Dana White.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Anyone know if Dana reads all the messages on Twitter? I would really like to have a conversation with him. Obviously Dana doesnt like Competition, even though it is beneficial to the UFC.


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

congratulations Dana White. Fedor lost, and Dana can enjoy the accomplishment of rubbing it in.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Crester said:


> Dana Tweeted again...
> 
> *"M1 = M done! What did I tell you Vadummy!!"*


ROFL, that's to funny.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

10 years of dominance > anything GSP and Anderson have done.

Someone's mad.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

You know im steadily losing interest in the sport, the politics, the drama, the disrespect. Its rather lame. Dana White has helped figure out how to make UFC marketable and make money, but he him self is not a role model and not someone that, as a manager of a company, should act so trashy and sleazy. It makes the sport hard to watch. Makes sense he was a boxing promoter, he acts just like all the rest of them. The fights are still great, but to out right just discredit and bad mouth someone who has always been humble in return just seems so low. Like whats the point Dana White? Why do you feel the need? You are running a huge company but you always take the time to show how classless you are. Most people that run companes have better things to do then act like a child to impress UFC fan boys or guys that wear Affliction shirts.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SigFig said:


> Whoever suggested Brett Rogers is top 10, thanks for the roflz...
> 
> Brett Rogers is in a tier with Todd Duffee, Travis Browne and the Mexicutioner...


I don't agree with Dana and his tweet. 

But this is truth. How Rogers ever got that relevant is beyond me. His best win in his career, well only good win of his career is over AA...who has lost about 14 in a row. 

That is exactly the class he belongs in. 

This tournament was just a terrible idea for SF.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

EVERLOST said:


> You know im steadily losing interest in the sport, the politics, the drama, the disrespect. Its rather lame. Dana White has helped figure out how to make UFC marketable and make money, but he him self is not a role model and not someone that, as a manager of a company, should act so trashy and sleazy. It makes the sport hard to watch.


Then you are paying too much attention to Dana White if he makes the sport hard to watch when he isn't even in the octagon.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Yea dose not make his HW division any better still, its still the same pile of sh1t with only 2 class "A" fighters in the UFC beating Big Nog is considered world moving title shot worthy event and Frank Mir vs Roy Nelson is considered a fight between 2 of the best HW's in the world, that about sums up what a joke his division is.
> 
> He probably has only 2 fighters that would stand any chance against Big Foot thats it and the big guy could probably cause them all types of problems, I wont right him off again like I did for him to beat Fedor his GnP is fcuking brutal more so than Lenars and he has more skills than Lesnar by a fcuking mile the submission grappling department the guy has been well under rated because he seems to lack a little athleticism but if he gets you down and he is on top then you are well and truly fcuk and he is no mug standing ether.
> 
> ...


Only a true disrespectful prick could turn such a momentous occasion into a whiny, Strikeforce nuthugging fest and, yes, it so happens that such a prick was on hand. Is anyone truly surprised that prick's name is Killerhshark?

Seriously you are completely delusional. Silva vs Fedor was a horrible fight. Fedor came out with his hands down and chin out while swinging wildly. Silva came out with the slowest, stiffest striking I have ever seen. The first round was like watching two amateurs fight. The second round was better. Both of them showed some really good technique. Silva won mostly because of size and even then he gassed hard by the end of the round. Fedor couldn't get up and he kept landing his glacial speed style of GnP.

Silva is - maybe - top ten but I wouldn't put him any higher than 7. At best. Too slow, his striking is horribly basic, and he has a bad gas tank. What last night proved was not that Silva is a great fighter. It proved that Fedor has been overrated for a long time. Not changing up his training, fighting too infrequently, and ducking serious competition all took their toll. His best wins in years were Rogers (Mexecutioner level at best), Arlovski (4 fight losing streak and was coming off a couple of embarassing losses at the time to Tim Sylvia), and Big Tim (who the sport had passed by in brutal manner). Not good. 

Now don't get me wrong. Fedor is one of the all time greats. Once the best in the business but his time is past and it passed a while ago.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Only a true disrespectful prick could turn such a momentous occasion into a whiny, Strikeforce nuthugging fest and, yes, it so happens that such a prick was on hand. Is anyone truly surprised that prick's name is Killerhshark?


All he ever does. He can never not whine about UFC/SF. It is like a broken record.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok, maybe i overreacted, but i still stand by most of what i've said!

Trying to asnwer one point at a time:



JuggNuttz said:


> Limba... love ya man... but your so wrong in this post....
> 
> 1: your right..t he promoters would be nothing without the fighters...... but the fighters would be nobodies if there wasnt someone payng them and putting them on tv to fight!


We agree that fighters are the most important! And that they need a promotion to organize fights, thus giving them the opportunity to do their job and make "a dollar"!
You're saying the promotion is paying them - because they (the bosses) sign the checks. 
But, i say fighters are paying themselves, if you know what i mean...At the end of the day, it's their hard training and performances in the ring that make people watch fights. They bring money for the company and after that they get their share.
It's a two-way road relationship between company and fighters!
I will always stay by my opinion that fighters are more important.
A serious discussion on this subject would be interesting and could go on forever!




JuggNuttz said:


> 2: then why is he trying to make GSP v Silva that THE FANS have been asking for? or when he said Brock v Mir 3 would happen.... fans went nuts and then he said ok no we wont do that fight..... yes he wants to make money... but he does that by listening to what the fans want for the most part.


The part with listening to the fans can be discussed a lot also. GSP vs Silva has been talked for at least 2 years now.
Yes he is listening to the fans, but let's be serious.
I am convinced, for every time he says he made a certain fight happen, by listening to the fans, in the process he "killed" another fight that other people wanted to see.
Another example: fans wanna se Overeem in the UFC since forever...and still nothing, although Overeem said he is willing to talk numbers anytime.
Another subject that can be debated for a long time.



JuggNuttz said:


> 3: not true... old owners were bleeding money and about to fold, Dana convinced the Fertita bro.s to put up the 2 mil to buy the name and intellectual property..... which is chump change to the Fertitas, and by todays standards and to what the brand is now.... spit! and MAYBE somone else could have bought the company.... but at that time the UFC was banned in almost every state, and PPV companies wouldnt touch it, let alone show it!!! *it took Dana and company to get regulation from NSAC and then working on the other states.*


I agree Dana is an excellent business man.
And knows how to impose his will and he gets what he wants almost everytime.
He amd the Fertittas saw a huge opportunity to do something great and now they own the biggest company in one of the fastest growing sports in the world.
I can only take my hat off for that.
I can't really say the UFC would have been where it is today if it wasn't for DW and Zuffa. 
One thing though i will like to add: don't give Dana all the credit for MMA sanctioning in new states and stuff like that.
He is the CEO, but the hard work is done behind closes doors, like in every major company: laywers, consultants, jurists, experts, advisers - they do the the dirty job - preparing documents and depositions and plans and stuff like that...you know where i'm going with this. .
But yes, Dana has a great merit in leading them and getting results.



JuggNuttz said:


> 4: see 3, and also besides getting sanctions in other states, they are working on other countries! succeeding in the UK and Germany so far, making inroads to China, Ireland and will soon be in Brazil!


Lol, just like your quote: see 3!



JuggNuttz said:


> 5: we have seen other promotions come in and pay more money to fighters to get them leave.... they were Elite XC, BODOG and Affliction..... but oh wait.... they went out of business......


Bad management and the desire to succed right away, when being new to in this business and going against such a big company, like the UFC.
Every business has some steps that need to be be followed, in order to have succes: if you skip some of those steps, fail is one step away.



JuggNuttz said:


> Dana may be a cock'y asshole.... but he has also done WAAAAYYYYY more for the sport then anyone else..... say its the fighters... sure the fighters do alot too.... but if theres no one to pay the fighters.... then what? we have no fights.........
> 
> 
> still love ya Limba!!! :thumb02:


I would say Zuffa, instead of Dana! Without Zuffa Dana wouldn't have been in the position he is now.
And like i've said - the company payse the fighters.
Try and imagine this:
1. the UFC declares bankruptcy. All of a sudden, hundreths of fighters are out of a job. I stronlgy believe, in 3 months maximum, all those fighters would have a new employer, whether it's Bellator, SF, Dream, Senhoku....or a new promotion(s)
But
2. if all UFC fighters wre to quit the UFC at the same time, i think shit would be far worse for the UFC than the situation described at number 1. Where would they find so many GOOD/GREAT fighters at once to keep going. Remember: contract ogligations, sponsors, marketing...all that shit.

They need eachother.

And, i don't wanna close this post without focusing on Dana's comments towards Fedor.
It's his opinion, he can say whateva the hell he wants to, but he is just cementing his status as a hypocrite.
2-3 years ago he talked about how serious the talks are between the UFC and M-1, about signing Fedor. How much he wanted him to join the UFC. He said they offered him the biggest contract in the UFC to try and signs him.
that just shows how much they wanted him.
I know, a big reason fro wanting to sign fedor was the PPV draw, but it also had to do something with the fact Fedor was considered the best in the world by everyone and the UFC were lacking great HWs.
His Twitter comments from last night though, are just stupid! Now all of a sudden he is no good and that question - "wtf has he done for the sport?!" shows a lot of disrespect and low consideration for Fedor!

Considering Fedor hasn't "done much for the sport since Dana tried to sign him, my question for Dana is: 

"Did you try and sign a fighter that hasn't done much for the sport?!" 
wtf Dana...?!

_ps: love you too man_


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Fedor came out with his hands down and chin out while swinging wildly.


It is not that he was swinging wildy; he has been punching that way since he started fighting. What I do not get is why? He has incredible hand speed and power but accuracy is way low.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Dana needs to grow a pair.

He's acting like a jealous ex-girlfriend.

Show some class man.

Put on a few Pride fights if you don't know what Fedor has done for this sport. 

No need to disrespect his legacy just because he did not agree to be owned by you.

Someone needs to punch this dude in his grill or pull a KGB poisoning like the Russians did to the Tennis Player and Russian Snitch.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Dana can act like a tool sometimes, but if Fedor Fans started spamming my Twitter with hate tweets, I would be pretty pissed too and started flaming back. The thing I dont like is Sherdog trying to play the victims here. If you flamed him, and he responds back in kind, then stop crying because he defended himself.

I dont like that particular "What has Fedor done for the sport" tweet because Fedor has done alot for it. But Dana was always known not to hold back, so you shouldnt be surprised at the way he responded. Expecially since he hates M-1 and was trying to laugh at them. Other than that one Fedor tweet anything else he said was justified and golden (unless you are a fan of M-1 and Vadim).


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

DANAS UPSET HIS cash cow in Lesnar is DERAILED like dana white has the intellect of a roach , he bashes a LEGEND WHO MADE THE SPORT FAMOUS and he says such things like he does because that person lost what a EGO your living proof being a millionaire requires no intelligence at ALL!!!!!!!! GSP taps out too strikes , Lesnar taps out too strikes Fedor couldnt continue due to injury wise up like look what your doing to the UFC your golden boy got demolished he gets a chance at TUF for what ????? to regain whatever fanbase he lost when the inivatable happend ! ALL FIGHTERS look up too Fedor for what he has done except you because your NOT A FIGTER your just some lucky puss who is in a position to talk out your ass like you do , if any of the fighters you bashed had just 30secs with you , maybe you would have a lil more respect for these men....FIRE DANA WHITE HES A TWAT AND I WOULD LOVE TO FIGHT HIM i'll give up 75lbs for ya dana tired of your BS , Penn knows the real you and soo do other fighters ...come out the closet


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Dana can act like a tool sometimes, but if Fedor Fans started spamming my Twitter with hate tweets, I would be pretty pissed too and started flaming back. The thing I dont like is Sherdog trying to play the victims here. If you flamed him, and he responds back in kind, then stop crying because he defended himself.
> 
> I dont like that particular "What has Fedor done for the sport" tweet because Fedor has done alot for it. But Dana was always known not to hold back, so you shouldnt be surprised at the way he responded. Expecially since he hates M-1 and was trying to laugh at them. Other than that one Fedor tweet anything else he said was justified and golden (unless you are a fan of M-1 and Vadim).



Dana white is nothing more then a fat troll , hes position is a joke could easily b replaced BY ANYONE literally anyone , if his validation for shitty on Fedor is because his fans were twittering him really speaks volumes on his maturity and as a man, and this is who is leading supposedly the best MMA organization shit dana Pride is still and always will be light years ahead of UFC,


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> All he ever does. He can never not whine about UFC/SF. It is like a broken record.


That's some serious truth there:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Actually Dana White has done more for mma than literally anyone else. Period. He was behind it's revitalization. He was behind TUF which brought the sport to mainstream attention. He's been instrumental in getting in sanctioned in a number of states and countries. He is still the driving force behind it's continued growth.

So, skinnybigs, how could just anybody replace him? UFC is light years ahead of Pride because Pride doesn't exist anymore. It went bankrupt. Couldn't make enough money to support itself - even with Fedor in it. The UFC is a money making machine.

You might not like Dana but he has done the most for this sport and deserves respect from people like you who ahve done absolutely nothing besides bitch on the internet like a keyboard warrior. And congrats for challenging a non-fighter to a fight! That makes you an ass.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Actually Dana White has done more for mma than literally anyone else. Period. He was behind it's revitalization. He was behind TUF which brought the sport to mainstream attention. He's been instrumental in getting in sanctioned in a number of states and countries. He is still the driving force behind it's continued growth.
> 
> So, skinnybigs, how could just anybody replace him? UFC is light years ahead of Pride because Pride doesn't exist anymore. It went bankrupt. Couldn't make enough money to support itself - even with Fedor in it. The UFC is a money making machine.
> 
> You might not like Dana but he has done the most for this sport and deserves respect from people like you who ahve done absolutely nothing besides bitch on the internet like a keyboard warrior. And congrats for challenging a non-fighter to a fight! That makes you an ass.



Another Dana NUTHUGGER the fighters are what makes the sport , DOn king himself couldnt promote shit if there wasnt any men standing on each side of him same case with dana. What has he done ???? TUF shit sister fight leagues already were doing this , its nothing more then a cash grab who cares how guys react in a house fighting isnt Big brother for that the whole TUF is a fail. Bring back tourny formats and i will respect him , he took a company that whether you like to admit it or not wouldve been around regardless , Dana whites business tactics are parallel to that of a dictatorship.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

skinnyBIGGS said:


> Another Dana NUTHUGGER the fighters are what makes the sport , DOn king himself couldnt promote shit if there wasnt any men standing on each side of him same case with dana. What has he done ???? TUF shit sister fight leagues already were doing this , its nothing more then a cash grab who cares how guys react in a house fighting isnt Big brother for that the whole TUF is a fail. Bring back tourny formats and i will respect him , he took a company that whether you like to admit it or not wouldve been around regardless , Dana whites business tactics are parallel to that of a dictatorship.


Ah... calling me a nuthugger in lieu of actually having any support for your absolutely ridiculous theories. The true sign of a troll.

Poor fool doesn't even admit how much TUF has done for making mma mainstream or even know that the Athletic Commissions in the US won't allow true tournament formats or how the UFC was about to go out of business when Dana White stepped in. And without the UFC we wouldn't have Strikeforce or Bellator or mma in North America.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I am in no way a Frank Shamrock fan what so ever, but I think out of all the people who have trash-talked Dana, he's probably the one with the clearest stance. Dana is simply a guy who was in the right place at the right time, who knew the right people who had the right money. Yeah, it's stupid to think that Dana hasn't done anything for the sport. He's made the UFC huge, and he's an excellent businessman who doesn't buy into the crap that Vadim Finkelsh*t and M-1 are feeding him. I'm glad Dana didn't sign Fedor because he would have lost so much credibility. M-1 basically told Dana "Sure, you can have our top-fighter, but only if you let us leech off of your brand so that we can build our own." That's like Mcdonald's telling Burger King that they will let them sell the Big Mac as long as they promote McDonald's in every commercial.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Actually *Dana White has* done more for mma than literally anyone else. Period. He was behind it's revitalization. *He was behind* TUF which brought the sport to mainstream attention. *He's been instrumental* in getting in sanctioned in a number of states and countries. *He is still the driving force* behind it's continued growth.


Is that you Dana?!
Actually, you should know some things about how companies/corporations work: owners, CEO, presidents, vice-presidents, head of operations, lawyers, advisers etc.
The same thing goes for the UFC also.
Behind Dana there is a team of tenths and hundreths of lawyers, legal advisers, jurists, consultants, marketing experts - and all that shit!
Dana says he wants something done, lays out the plans and all those guys start working on it.

You make it sound like Dana works 25 hours/day and does everything.
WRONG!
Do you think Ste Jobs or Bill Gates eun everything at their companies?!

Thanks for the laugh though.



deadmanshand said:


> So, skinnybigs, how could just anybody replace him?


LOL!
Yeah, he is irreplaceable. :sarcastic12:

I'll admit he is excellent at what he does and has great merits for the evolution of this sport!

But you made him look like somekinf of god.

Hustory has shown us that worshipping gods doesn't end well in most cases!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

limba said:


> Hustory has shown us that worshipping gods doesn't end well in most cases!


Well the Church of Fedor has certainly fallen.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

The thing is, whatever that happened to Fedor, the blame gets put on Dana White. Dana White is this and that because of Fedor this and that. When Fedor did not sign with the UFC, he has nothing to do with Dana White and the UFC. So I still dont get why Sherdog is blaming Fedor's recent woes on Dana White all of a sudden. Ill never get that place. I say the Dana White is Vince McMahon analogy is more accurate. But when they are calling Dana White = Don King, and Fedor = Mike Tyson, that is absurd. King managed Tyson, White does not control Fedor or StrikeForce or M-1. If their was a Don King in all of this, it was M-1. I just didnt get why Dana White over the years constantly received flak for anything that went on with Fedor. Dana White did what he could, he tried hard to sign Fedor but couldnt. 

He may be this crazy business man that likes to talk crap, and makes the UFC look like a 1 man show. But he wasent the guy who ruined Fedor's career in the expense of Money. Why should he be at fault for anything that happens to Fedor.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

I love that Dana White argues like a stereotypical Sherdog member on the internet.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

skinnyBIGGS said:


> Dana white is nothing more then a fat troll , hes position is a joke could easily b replaced BY ANYONE literally anyone , if his validation for shitty on Fedor is because his fans were twittering him really speaks volumes on his maturity and as a man, and this is who is leading supposedly the best MMA organization shit dana Pride is still and always will be light years ahead of UFC,


Are you kidding? Pride doesn't even exist after Zuffa bought them out and Dream is not having the best of years financially. They've struggled with their money since being formed and are not too far above Sengoko and Raedon. Dana can certainly be a dick but between him and the Fertita's money and resources he's done some amazing things. I doubt that he could be replaced by anyone, that's a pretty shortsided statement, can he be replaced? certainly, anyone can. The sign of a successful business man isn't to know everything, it's to surround yourself with those that do.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Dana needs to go suck a **** and shut the **** up. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

DahStoryTella said:


> I love that Dana White argues like a stereotypical Sherdog member on the internet.


I agree Dana White responses are immature though, he couldve at least responded more professional about it. That said the way Sherdog acts, I have come to the conclusion that some of this is reverse psychology. What I mean is, people have always blamed Dana White that Fedor is doing this and that with StrikeForce, but also saying typically "haha screw UFC, StrikeForce was able to sign Fedor!!". I think that this leads me to believe that they actually do care.

They feel that Fedor was wasting away in the smaller leagues and that he shouldve been in the UFC from the start. When PRIDE was being unified with the UFC, Fedor was one guy that should have been in the UFC like it was his home. They feel angry that Fedor was hanging around Affliction and StrikeForce. If Affliction and StrikeForce could sign Fedor, why couldnt the UFC? This lead to resentment because they felt Dana White was at fault here for the deal not going through. Even one of the reasons of Randy Couture's feud with the UFC at the time was because of their inability to sign Fedor. Not seeing Fedor in the UFC was like seeing Bret Hart in WCW or Hulk Hogan in TNA, it just didnt seem right. They wanted Fedor in the big leagues, the UFC, fighting the best guys and his old rivals and just couldnt express it right.

There was no talk about Overeem being the best at anything because he was doing squat in StrikeForce, then Overeem recently wins K-1 World GP 2010 and everyone is talking how he is one of the best right now (does anyone really care that he beat Todd Duffee for a paper DREAM HW title? Its always been about Fedor and getting him to the UFC, getting Overeem was practically Plan B, far away from Plan A.

Now, Fedor's aura is diminishing, he is starting to lose and people are feeling angry and disappointed. They didnt want Fedor to look like he cannot hack it in MMA's smaller American Leagues. If he started to lose in the UFC, at least he was losing in the Big Leagues, in the UFC, against the best competition. Thats one things that people can say about Cro Cop or Big Nog who are on the decline. They arent as good as they once were but at least they are losing to stiff competition in the UFC. And when they retire, they could at least say they went out on the biggest spotlight in the MMA world, like Chuck Liddell. Fedor is contemplating retirement now, and its disappointing that he could end it in the minor leagues, a far cry than what he is used to. The fans want Fedor in the UFC still and maybe pick up a fight or two, but now they may never get that chance and its a shame. It wouldve been nice to see Fedor in the UFC Hall of Fame.

Fedor once said "once my career ends, the UFC will be sorry". But he should realize that at this point, that Fedor needed the UFC moreso than the UFC needed him. Fedor could have had the ability to go out and said "I could also hang with the big boys on this side of the World at the Top Promotion", and go out in a blaze of glory, higher than Chuck Liddell. Now he is destined to quietly walk away having the stigma of not being able to compete in StrikeForce, retiring in the same situation as Andrei Arlovski. And now he cant go to the UFC and make up for it because M-1 already burned those bridges. Fedor should retire for his own good, dont make his situation more worse than it already is M-1.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Nothing more irritating to me than a mouthy non-fighter calling out a guy who actually gets in the cage and does battle. Dana White is a punk and a fraud.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

My respect for Dana just flew out the fukn window. What a POS.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

People seem to forget that sometimes it is not the fighters that make the fights.

Withought Dana Chuck, Tito, Rich would have still done well, but they would not be where they stand now. Dana and the UFC helped them become what they are now. You are delusional if you think Dana may not have been able to build the UFC franchise with different fighters. May have taken longer, and people may have different favs, but what he did was amazing and extremely successful. And I fully think that he would have done it regardless of which fighters he had.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

mastodon2222 said:


> Nothing more irritating to me than a mouthy non-fighter calling out a guy who actually gets in the cage and does battle. Dana White is a punk and a fraud.


Sorry dude, I have zero experience fighting in the cage as well, but that will never stop me from having an opinion on fighters and their gameplans.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

The guy who neg repped me with this and didn't leave his name: "hes a promoter..... its his job to PROMOTE his company...... " - my point is, there is a difference between promoting your own company and being plain disrespectful to someone who would be in a heightened emotional state. It's a cheap shot, not promotion.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

drey2k said:


> My respect for Dana just flew out the fukn window. What a POS.


Yeah ... his comments were not cool. He's just being a little bitch because he Fedor never fought for him :thumbsdown:


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Maazisrock said:


> He has been irrelevant since Pride was done, since his fight against Tim Sylvia he hasn't fought any top fighters.


I'd say take that further back to 05 or 06 with Hunt or Cro Cop. Just my opinion.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The anger should be placed squarely on M-1. Read my thread on that under the SF section. Their masterplan was to clean out the SF division (lower tiered org) and then have the UFC come calling. Sady it backfired big time.

What were they trying to prove? M-1 ALWAYS wanted to co-promote their brand and this goes back to the Bodog days when that was still around then Affliction and finally SF. They used Fedor to further their agenda. I just hope Fedor had a piece of it. That's called a conflict of interest in business practice. Manager/promoter? Which one are you. They made ridiculous demands which the UFC for the most acquiesced to notwithstanding the co-promotions. Those Eastern Europeans have such a draconian way of handling business. No wonder their empire collapsed. 

Bottom line Fedor in my mind would have won the championship belt from Brock and at least retire with dignity even if he lost to the likes of Cain as he would become a future champ himself. A true passing of the torch rather than losing to the likes of Werdum (I think he's solid, but he's an ex-UFC fighter) and a non top 10 HW in Big Foot. What were they thinking putting him in there with BUM ROGERS. That was actually a close fight. Imagine him losing there...

Tim Sylvia and Arlovski were certainly solid wins at the time. Sadly that would be the high note in the latter stages of his career as opposed to cleaning house in the UFC. 

SF will scale down and fade out into the sunset along with Fedor. Overeem will sign with the UFC soon. I know it. Shields is already there. Diaz will have nobody else to fight and will HAVE to follow suit. That leaves aging stars Cung Le, Hendo, Arlovski, and a very few others.

- Daley is the only upcoming star unless he loses to Diaz
- Gilbert Melendez

SF matchups are done out of desperation to buy time. Their divisions aren't deep enough. The HW grand prix was done to stimulate PR. I realized this after seeing who else Fedor could have fought. Everybody basically fought one another already. That is where the UFC did their homework with TUF. 

Dana White is a genius. He is MMA.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> fedor has retire, yet the ufc don't have big foot,werdum, or overeem/. Dana wtf r u doing on twitter when u can be out there doing some work and signing these guys.


Oh because he cant be on twitter and still sign guys??

I wonder if he can make a post on facebook and eat a sandwich.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> The anger should be placed squarely on M-1. Read my thread on that under the SF section. Their masterplan was to clean out the SF division (lower tiered org) and then have the UFC come calling. Sady it backfired big time.
> 
> What were they trying to prove? M-1 ALWAYS wanted to co-promote their brand and this goes back to the Bodog days when that was still around then Affliction and finally SF. They used Fedor to further their agenda. I just hope Fedor had a piece of it. That's called a conflict of interest in business practice. Manager/promoter? Which one are you. They made ridiculous demands which the UFC for the most acquiesced to notwithstanding the co-promotions. Those Eastern Europeans have such a draconian way of handling business. No wonder their empire collapsed.
> 
> ...


stop it you! i wanna hate dana for a moment, keep your truth and logic out of here. 

danas the devil *grumble grumble*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i love dana


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

xeberus said:


> stop it you! i wanna hate dana for a moment, keep your truth and logic out of here.
> 
> danas the devil *grumble grumble*


I hear ya...hah...hah. Dana is blunt, crude, and asinine at times. But for a promoter unlike Vince/Don King/Arum, etc he's pretty honest and straight forward. While some people are directing their anger at em I'm going for M-1. Those guys are like North Korea. The spoiled little kid who craves attention.

Hedge your entire company on one individual and that's what happens. All because they wanted to co-promote. Even Coker has stated it's challenging dealing with them.

Gegard Mousassi left em awhile ago. Aleksander was outspoken of em. I mean who do they have. What kind of shows do they have. They've (M-1) always wanted to advance their agenda of getting world wide brand recognition. What they didn't understand was if Fedor goes they indefinitely go along with it. 

No wonder they came up with the term "Russian Roulette." Escape fate once, twice, BANG...bye bye. 

To think that they came so close in signing him. How MASSIVE of a fight would it have been to see Fedor vs Brock at his height. I guarantee that would have been two million PPVs and the biggest all time selling event. 

No...M-1 robbed us. We see a legend go down in flames literally losing to top 20 fighters.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> The anger should be placed squarely on M-1. Read my thread on that under the SF section. Their masterplan was to clean out the SF division (lower tiered org) and then have the UFC come calling. Sady it backfired big time.
> 
> What were they trying to prove? M-1 ALWAYS wanted to co-promote their brand and this goes back to the Bodog days when that was still around then Affliction and finally SF. They used Fedor to further their agenda. I just hope Fedor had a piece of it. That's called a conflict of interest in business practice. Manager/promoter? Which one are you. They made ridiculous demands which the UFC for the most acquiesced to notwithstanding the co-promotions. Those Eastern Europeans have such a draconian way of handling business. No wonder their empire collapsed.
> 
> ...


Doesn't Mousasi also fight between SF and Dream etc? Same goes for Aoki?

Then you have Jacare, Roger Gracie, Mo Lawal, Feijao, Del Rosario, Cormier etc etc, still a lot of talent there who are not old and who are still improving.

Unfortunately Melendez has cleaned house in LW, but they can always deal with Bellator and match him up with Alvarez.

Nick Diaz has Daley left then perhaps Woodley and could fight Askren should the need arise. Jacare could potentially fight Lombard, but this is definately SFs most dire situation.

Their HW division has a lot more young potential talent than the UFC and their LHW division has a lot of young talent floating around.

In UFC, Silva (other than a rematch with Sonnen) and GSP have cleaned house on both the Welter and Middle divisions also.

The thing is these other orgs can co-promote, whereas Dana the control freak (his words, not mine) will not. 

M-1, yes, agree on them, but the rest of your post neglects a lot of young talent in SF.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Fedor not in UFC - Dana: "_Fedor sucks. What has he done for the sport? He's a joke; not even in the Top 10_"

Fedor in the UFC - Dana: "_Fedor is one of the best ever, by far. Easily in the top 3 P4P. This guy is a monster! His reign in Pride was legendary!_"

:confused01:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Scorch said:


> Fedor not in UFC - Dana: "_Fedor sucks. What has he done for the sport? He's a joke; not even in the Top 10_"
> 
> Fedor in the UFC - Dana: "_Fedor is one of the best ever, by far. Easily in the top 3 P4P. This guy is a monster! His reign in Pride was legendary!_"
> 
> :confused01:


So very true

You only need to compare Fedor to the UFC HOF and think how that would translate into a MMA HOF to get a clear picture of Fedors true standing, both Royce and Dan Severn hold a status that cannot be over come of having introduced styles that helped merge the sport into what it is today with BJJ and Wrestling, Fedor again holds such a standing having been the first truly well rounded fighter to succeed on a high scale merging all the successful styles together setting a new benchmark for all modern fighters to achieve to, then with his level of record and success on top of that you would have a good case to say he stands above them all justifying his status as No.1 GOAT.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

fedor will never be the GOAT, he hasn't fought enough quality opponents to justify that, overeem could achieve this if he wins the GP and a UFC belt being the first one to hold a k-1,dream,strikeforce,UFC, and a GP winner at one point or another


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Dana White is a skid-mark on the underpants of society.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Classy as always


xD hahaha


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Scorch said:


> Fedor not in UFC - Dana: "_Fedor sucks. What has he done for the sport? He's a joke; not even in the Top 10_"
> 
> Fedor in the UFC - Dana: "_Fedor is one of the best ever, by far. Easily in the top 3 P4P. This guy is a monster! His reign in Pride was legendary!_"
> 
> :confused01:



In the UFC, he wouldn't have fought cans and would have to have proved himself.. and he wouldn't have had the luxury of picking and choosing his opponents. If he had come over with the Pride guys, he would have had a good shot at Randy at least and then defend his title. 

I think he'd get called out for being obese though and losing to crap competition.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> Bottom line Fedor in my mind would have won the championship belt from Brock and at least retire with dignity even if he lost to the likes of Cain as he would become a future champ himself. A true passing of the torch rather than losing to the likes of Werdum (I think he's solid, but he's an ex-UFC fighter) and a non top 10 HW in Big Foot. What were they thinking putting him in there with BUM ROGERS. That was actually a close fight. Imagine him losing there...


I agree, if Fedor accepted the fight with Brock with that amount of money, Fedor would have been the one that exposed Brock and not Cain. And then Fedor would also have "UFC Heavyweight Champion" in his resume. And if he retired or someone like Cain came along and beat him, at least he could still say he was the UFC heavyweight Champion and could leave at the top while his legacy is solidified. Now he couldnt be the UFC HW Champ or the StrikeForce HW Champ, and he could retire now while losing to two huge underdogs that he "shouldnt have lost" to. He couldve had a better career in the UFC no doubt, its a shame it didnt work out. Since to my knowledge their is no official body of MMA so Fedor cant be in an MMA Hall of Fame. But at least if he was in the UFC and became UFC HW Champ he could make it in the UFC HOF, at least it is be something that appreciates legacy. I dont think SF could honour his career the way the UFC could have.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Fedor losing Saturday night was also a testament to the evolution of the sport as well. Things are changing, and we're starting to see fighters from the last decade fade into obscurity. Chuck has retired. Tito hasn't beaten a fighter not named Ken Shamrock since over more than half a decade. Randy is pushing 50, and will probobly die when he fights Machida. Forrest, even though he's still somewhat young, hasn't evolved much and will never be a title contender again. Rich Franklin is stuck between a rock and a hard place; he's never had any one skill set. He's always been decent at everything, but doesn't have a particular aspect of his game that is going to threaten other fighters. That style may have worked back in the day, but now it won't get you anywhere. Even guys in PRIDE, like Rampage, Wanderlei, Henderson, Nogueira, and Cro Cop are following the same path. Rampage relies too much on his punching power. Wanderlei doesn't have much fuel in the tank, and has been in too many wars. Henderson is getting old, has a bad back, and can't fight for shit off of his back. Nogueira is spent, injuries, and being in so many wars have taken their toll on him. Fighters have figured out how to avoid his incredible bottom game now. Cro Cop doesn't have the fire anymore, and he's still too small to be competitive at Heavyweight now.

Fedor falling was the tip of the iceberg.

Welcome to the new era of MMA.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I agree, if Fedor accepted the fight with Brock with that amount of money, Fedor would have been the one that exposed Brock and not Cain. And then Fedor would also have "UFC Heavyweight Champion" in his resume. And if he retired or someone like Cain came along and beat him, at least he could still say he was the UFC heavyweight Champion and could leave at the top while his legacy is solidified. Now he couldnt be the UFC HW Champ or the StrikeForce HW Champ, and he could retire now while losing to two huge underdogs that he "shouldnt have lost" to. He couldve had a better career in the UFC no doubt, its a shame it didnt work out. Since to my knowledge their is no official body of MMA so Fedor cant be in an MMA Hall of Fame. But at least if he was in the UFC and became UFC HW Champ he could make it in the UFC HOF, at least it is be something that appreciates legacy. I dont think SF could honour his career the way the UFC could have.


That's pretty what I envisioned. Realized the other day he wasn't even the SF champ either. Again because of M-1 management. He had the clear shot to challenge Overeem, but they denied it. *Shakes head in disgust.* What a way to end his legacy.


----------

